# Mots de passe Facebook dans le trousseau d'accès ?



## brid0uu (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !
Mon copain s'est connecté sur son compte facebook via mon mac durant l'après midi. 
Lorsque je vais dans mon trousseau d'accès pour pouvoir récupérer son mot de passe rolleyes, il n'y a que le mot de passe de mon compte qui s'affiche. Est il possible de retrouver le sien ? Ou d'activer quelque chose pour qu'il soit enregistré par la suite ?
Merci de votre aide dans ma tâche, pas très moral je vous l'accorde ! 
(oh, on a tous ces petites craintes n'est ce pas.. ?)


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2011)

S'il a indiqué de ne pas le mémoriser ou s'il a navigué en navigation privé (la base quand on utilise une machine qui n'est pas la sienne), il n'y est pas


----------

